# Benson and Audax ladies gold watches



## Felix-7 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello! This is my first post so please excuse any mistakes.

I've inherited two old watches: a J W Benson and an Audax but know nothing about them and there is very little information online. Although they haven't been used for many years the Benson seems to be working fine since it was wound up about nine hours ago. The Audax isn't working: it has a cracked glass and it looks like the face has been badly discoloured (maybe rusted) as a result.

I took them with me today as I was getting some new batteries put into a couple of cheap watches and the guy took the backs off these two to have a look. At his suggestion we took photos of the insides of the cases and probably should have taken some of the workings too but didn't. He thought they were lovely old watches and recommended I take the Audax to a reputable local watch repairer.

I'm providing links to some photos of them but the quality isn't first class. The Benson inside says "J.W. Benson Ltd, Made In England". Then there is a hallmark and what I assume is a serial number which is either 70883 or 76883. The Audax says "British Make, WJH. Then after the hallmark it says 144962. Until I take them to the repairer I can't take the backs off again unfortunately.

In the meantime I'm wondering if anyone can give me any information on them?

Many thanks for taking the trouble to read this.

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMzC5L1hLalYzeornTvsf4G5ZYSxRUSv3tPB33L

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOciAhKQv44DfpcHhoUYQw9Ufvm30GdnjDWHCmr

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipM7Z9lfXXIVfFtShSC91uCQT_oKACkVN3C7jHgc

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipORLQLnbbECudw10JRoIpLqChTrUR2yqWBkGp1S


​


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The photo links don't work. Try using a photo hosting service like flickr and we will be able to help


----------



## Felix-7 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you and I hope this works.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The pics work

:thumbsup:

The Audax is worth it's weight in gold - the case weight anyway, probably 2-3 grams. It is too far gone to restore IMO unless it has huge sentimental value.

The J W Benson is from a good Jewellers in London and has more of a collectors market, but it is still limited by being a womens watch - loads of womens watches available and few people buying them mean they don't fetch much. Here is some info on the jewellers http://www.cjbalm.com/watches/watch-benson-history.htm

eBay sold prices will be the best judge on what they are worth. Don't expect a Del Boy moment.


----------



## Felix-7 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you again. I was wondering if there was a way to find out how old they are by their serial numbers but perhaps the hall marks may be more helpful. If I could have worked out when and where they were made it might give me an idea of which relatives they belonged to as my mother never mentioned them and I've assumed they were also passed down to her.

I've been enjoying looking at this site - it's very interesting - and I appreciate your help.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Its hard to make out the hallmark for the JW Benson from that photo, but it looks like the second mark is .375 *meaning 9ct, the third mark may be an anchor (Birmingham they hallmarked in more than one place) and a W for 1946.


----------

